# Wasserhärte erhöhen



## ob-teufel (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe sehr weiches Wasser. 
Um ides zuverbessern habe ich mir Austernschalen zugelegt. 
Zusätzlich will ich die Wasserharte mit einem Karbonhärte-Regulator von Osaga verbessern. Wo bekomme ich das Produkt? Fadenalgenvernichter von Osag kann ich überall finden.

Wer kann helfen?

Grüße


----------



## cyb2063 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserhärte erhöhen*

Google sagt, dass es das u.a. auf www.aquaristik.de gibt.


----------



## chromis (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserhärte erhöhen*

Hi,

um die Karbonathärte zu erhöhen, wird Natriumhydrogencarbonat(Natron) benötigt. Das klingt zwar nicht japanisch, funktioniert aber trotzdem und ist garantiert billiger  

Die kh bitte nicht über den Wert der gh erhöhen, da sich sonst das Ionenverhältnis ungünstig verschiebt.


----------

